# Making The Bed In The Rear Slide



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We went camping this weekend and had a great time. It rained a lot but seemed to stop every time we wanted to go outside. My oldest was snowboarding in New Hamshire so it was just me, DW and the little guy. On Saturday we went to a Wolf Preserve in Columbia, NJ. I never knew it was there and the rest of the Jersey Guys probably don't know about it either - IT WAS FANTASTIC! I highly recommend it.

Anyway, on the the bed making. Sunday morning I was up before everyone else and sitting in the living room







having my coffee. DW and Jordan (the little guy) were asleep in the bunkroom. My mind was wandering (no Sunday paper to read) as I gazed out the windows, enjoying the solitude and tranquility at this early hour. It had rained all night and now it was snowing - very pretty.

My attention turned to the bed I had awakened from a bit earlier. I was deciding whether I should do the whole "beached whale" thing and make the bed. This subject has been discussed in here before and someone mentioned feeling like a beached whale flopping from corner to corner to make the bed. I believe it was the general consensus that that is precisely what undertaking this task is like. I sat and pondered, thinking, "There must be a better way," when BAM - I had an epiphany!

The simplicity of the answer was almost maddening. I chastised myself for all the beachings since I bought the Outback in September. I had trouble curtailing my excitement over the breakthrough (I'm easily amused and excited) and thought about waking everyone to test my discovery. I decided to let them sleep as I mulled over the procedure again and again. I wanted to make sure I had thought of all the possibilities before sharing my enlightment with my loved ones.

It's almost too simple, too basic to even think that I have explain it to you, but no one mentioned it in previous discussions on the subject. I'm almost embarrased that I didn't think of it before. Are you ready? Here it is:

1. I slide the mattress out about 2 to 2.5 feet.
2. Jordan climbs on the sofa and I scootch him across the mattress to the other side where he kneels on the bare board.
3. He makes the other side and does all the stretching and tucking in the corners "over there" while I do it "over here." He then scootches back and I push the mattress back against the rear wall.

Simple . . . basic . . . easy . . . yet, INGENIOUS!

It takes all of 45 seconds to make the bed. No more whale sightings. No more snide comments from the peanut gallery. No more flopping death throes from corner to corner. I now know my bed will be smooth and inviting as I say goodnight around the campfire. I am assured my pillow will beckon from neatly tucked sheets. Ahh, aint life grand?

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great one, Moosegut! Put the little guys to work for you!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm just picturing my little guy cackling away as he grabs all the sheets and attempts to run out the door.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Great Idea, Scott....

However, it is bad luck for two people to make a bed! (Gotta Love Old Wives tales)

Thanks for sharing!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea Scott
I don't know I could get the young lad to do that without destroying it getting back out from the back









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut,

Sounds like a great idea.







The bed in the 26RKS is a task to make also.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey, now that is an ingenious plan for making the bed. Only problem is I don't normally have little 'scootcher' along. I just wonder how I can 'mod' your idea to make it feasible for me.

I guess DW or me can 'manuever' (no scootching) to the other side of the pulled out mattress and do the deed. I have a feeling her reponse to this idea is going to be.."Get outtta the way and let me make the bed". Hmm, maybe I will just remain silent on this one.

I do like the idea though. Anything beats the beached whale approach.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I don't know I could get the young lad to do that without destroying it getting back out from the back


Don, you should'nt have too much of a problem, after all, it's not a water bed....









Tim


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Scott-

This solution sounds great, i just have a few follow up questions.

How much to rent your smallest model of bed making machine?

Do you have to fuel them?

How much extra weight do they add to the trailer?

Just wondering.









Andy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...my little one is bigger than me! HELP!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought that was what the curtain was for?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I thought that was what the curtain was for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I thought that was what the curtain was for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea kywoman. sunny Hadn't really thought about that, till now. I have a curtain in my 26RKS. Be lots easier that way.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We just use a double sleeping bag. All we have to is fold it over and we're good to go.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Make the bed?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Making that rear slide bed is a problem, for sure. My little one got on the other side, like you're talking about, but he's kinda clumsy/uncoordinated. We FINALLY got it made up, but we didn't bother to re-make it during the trip. If anyone sleeps on it, when he's not with me, I'm gonna be like "Here........here's the sheets. YOU figure it out!!"








Darlene action


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, I like the sleeping bag idea myself. Makes it easier on everyone. We don't go camping to make beds. However, having said that, we do put a bottom sheet on it and maybe wash it a couple times during the season. I just don't want to be making that bed when we are actually camping.

Same for the bunks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know what your all complaining about. Perhaps you should come over to my house and try to make my son's bed a few times, then the rear slide won't seem so tough!









I tried to link the photo, but I kept getting a "Sorry, dynamic pages in the tags are not allowed" error when I inserted the link. It is located in the gallery, under members misc. photos.

Tim [IMG]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink_smilie.gif


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone try that Trav-a-sak thing? Looks like a sleeping bag thing with comfortors on top and bottom with sheets inside. They have them at camping world but pricey.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

The joy of having a double sleeping bag, so easy to deal with. 
Rob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And4togo said:


> The joy of having a double sleeping bag, so easy to deal with.
> Rob
> [snapback]95833[/snapback]​


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't know what your all complaining about. Perhaps you should come over to my house and try to make my son's bed a few times, then the rear slide won't seem so tough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> [snapback]95870[/snapback]​


Tim - is that your son's? or yours?


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Great Idea, Scott....
> 
> However, it is bad luck for two people to make a bed! (Gotta Love Old Wives tales)
> 
> ...


Tim,

Did a Man make up that old wives tale???


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't know what your all complaining about. Perhaps you should come over to my house and try to make my son's bed a few times, then the rear slide won't seem so tough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By-the-by, have you guys finished the latest Harry Potter book? I've had it since it came out, but only started reading it this past weekend. Funny, when the previous books came out, I raced through them and couldn't wait for the next one. For some reason, this one sat on the shelf after we bought it. If you read it - DON'T TELL ME WHAT HAPPENS!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> By-the-by, have you guys finished the latest Harry Potter book? I've had it since it came out, but only started reading it this past weekend. Funny, when the previous books came out, I raced through them and couldn't wait for the next one. For some reason, this one sat on the shelf after we bought it. If you read it - DON'T TELL ME WHAT HAPPENS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must've miss something







Have seen the latest HP ....and NOW even have his wand! R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S !!!!!! But, Moosegut, for the life of me, I can't figure out what this has to do with making the bed in the TT OR in Tim's boy's room or even beaching whales ......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

At least I'm not the only one who's lost.









Yes, Wolfie, that is my son's bed. Trust me, I think the bunks in the Outback are easier to get into then this thing. I bought it from one of the guys at work when his son was too big for it, he had found it at a garage sale, years earlier. When my son is too big for it, I will probably sell it to someone else at work.

And no, Moosegut, I haven't read the latest Harry Potter. I haven't even read the first one completely through.

Tim

PS Scott, how did you get it to post??


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, TIM!
That is a SUPER-COOL BED!!! sunny Whoever originally made that thing was sure a devoted dad or somebody paid 2 arms and legs to have it built. He sure is a lucky guy!!
Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > By-the-by, have you guys finished the latest Harry Potter book?Â I've had it since it came out, but only started reading it this past weekend.Â Funny, when the previous books came out, I raced through them and couldn't wait for the next one.Â For some reason, this one sat on the shelf after we bought it.Â If you read it - DON'T TELL ME WHAT HAPPENS!Â
> ...










What are you talking about. Harry Potter








Trust me I won't spoil the ending, never read, watched a single book/movie.

Back to bed making.

Good idea







Time to get DD back there to do some work, I'm tired of it always being me on the end making the bed. Yes I prefer sheets to sleeping bags.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I make the bed, not too bad of a job. I also like sheets, The top and bottom sheet are sewn together at the feet end(like waterbed sheets) and then a blanket. I pull the mattress out 6 in, wrap the feet end under, roll once wrap the top end, pull 2 outside ends over, Then do blanket same way. Cold Beer and sleep well









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice bed your son has








I stick with making the slide queen bed in the Outback









Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Moosegut,

I tried part of your idea, pulled the mattress out a little (don't have a little person to help). I did find it a little easier to tuck the wall side in that way.

Yes we like sheets too.

If I could figure out how to do a poll that would be one. Sleeping bags or sheets.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We use 2 big ole' Coleman sleeping bags and then simply flip it back when last person gets out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Tim...
That bed looks too much like my office for me!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You must have some small apparatus out west. Maybe the USAF should spend some more money on it's fire suppression forces.

Besides, I don't sleep in it, little Tim does.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> But, Moosegut, for the life of me, I can't figure out what this has to do with making the bed in the TT OR in Tim's boy's room or even beaching whales ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I thought you were the observant type. There's an HP book on the nightstand(?) in Tim's picture. Since it's in a picture of a bed, it's fodder for bed making conversation. Hmmm, are aspersions being cast by "Miss Dueling Poster?"


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > But, Moosegut, for the life of me, I can't figure out what this has to do with making the bed in the TT OR in Tim's boy's room or even beaching whalesÂ ......Â
> ...


LOL

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great thinking on the bed making thing, Ben!









Like some of the others, we just use a queen size sleeping bag. Making it consists of pulling up a zipper!

Moosegut... Fantastic bed! I will need to make sure PDX_Bobcat never sees this thread!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > But, Moosegut, for the life of me, I can't figure out what this has to do with making the bed in the TT OR in Tim's boy's room or even beaching whalesÂ ......Â
> ...


That would be MS Dueling Poster to you Master Moosegut!

yeah - I observe alot ...but save most of it for future reference....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

On the bedmaking, I'm gonna try doing one end at the time, since I'm solo. I tried with Jimmy on the other side of the bed, and it worked, but I felt like I had been wrestling the mattress for a whole day by the time we got done! So, I'm going back to Nursing 101 - how to make a bed. I'm gonna try sliding the bottom out, making it, then sliding the top out and making it, or vice-versa. Will let you know how it turns out. BTW, was on the phone to the dealership, and I have been PROMISED my unit will be ready, Wednesday, complete with new carpet and a freebie electric jack!!!















Darlene action


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You guys actually make the bed? When do you have time to fish?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

h2oman said:


> You guys actually make the bed? When do you have time to fish?
> [snapback]97463[/snapback]​


In between making the bed!!!







Actually, I "spread it up", as we call it down south.
Darlene action


----------

